# DIY Testpipe



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

Just recieved my USP testpipe and was wondering if there are any tips beforehand i should know about before i go about and install it. I hear that there's a special o2 sensor tool that i might need? Is this true, or can i take out my sensors without getting the tool? Any input and advice is greatly appreciated..it will be paired to an awe catback :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Dronks (Jun 7, 2011)

You'll need the "special" socket or you can use an open end wrench.


----------



## Zaytri (Mar 3, 2009)

Few tips from my experience last weekend (failing the weekend prior to that...) 

Depending on how old your car is, the o2 tool can be a LIFESAVER. Don't try too hard with an open end wrench for risk of stripping. 

Again, depending where you live and the age of your car, while you're down there replace ALL the bolts - 2 on the clamp that holds the test pipe to muffler, and 4 that connect the test pipe to exhaust headers. 

I have an '08 and live i NY and they were RUSTED. PB Blaster will help loosen them up. 

Goto the dealer and spend the 3 or 4 bucks for a new metal gasket.. why not? 

Obviously, having a buddy to hold/direct/assist helps alot. People have said add anti-seize on any exhaust parts that you don't intend to be permanent. 

Hope that helps! :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mostly: 

remove the 19(?) mm heat shield, the one over the shaft... when you see it you'll know.  it makes things easier. 

wd-40/pb blaster/ liquid wrench... get lots... spray lots and let it sit. 

get new bolts and gasket while you are down there. 

get the O2 special tool... 

for better sealing in the joints, get the exhaust sealant... its a paste that gets burned into a sort of gasket. 

um.. i think thats it! have fun. 

make sure that you have ALL necesary parts and tools when you start, so that you dont have to get stopped in the middle


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Make sure you have some long extensions... the bolt on the top passenger side can be tricky if you don't. I thought I could get it with the extensions and snapped the stud at the collector. It was a HUGE pita to fix it!!!! Use extensions whee needed and just be careful. 

Btw I think mine where 15mm /5/8" for the axle shield I believe.


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

thanks alot guys :thumbup: 

Do you guys know the size of the bolts i'll need to replace..so i can hit up Ace hardware before the install. 

:thumbup:


----------



## vwbiohazard (Feb 2, 2005)

dude did you pick up an exhaust too or just the test pipe? next thing on my list is the test pipe! btw you met me at the white castle meet. Im Jay with the UG bagged 2.5


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

vwbiohazard said:


> dude did you pick up an exhaust too or just the test pipe? next thing on my list is the test pipe! btw you met me at the white castle meet. Im Jay with the UG bagged 2.5


 Sup dude?! I ordered the exhaust too, should be coming in this week..trying to get my car finished in time for eurofest :banghead: 

The final outcome is going to be Usp testpipe mated with awe exhaust.....plus my P-flo which already has made the car sound 10x better:thumbup:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

joshGOLF2.5 said:


> Sup dude?! I ordered the exhaust too, should be coming in this week..trying to get my car finished in time for eurofest :banghead:
> 
> The final outcome is going to be Usp testpipe mated with awe exhaust.....plus my P-flo which already has made the car sound 10x better:thumbup:


 That is exactly what I have... minus the p flow. I love it! It may take some time getting used to it especially from stock. I did mine in stages with the test pipe last. 

The nuts are copper nuts from the dealer fyi. As are the ones for the manifold. I had to replace all of them...:/


----------



## vwbiohazard (Feb 2, 2005)

Sick man. come check out our crew Authentic Dubbs, we'll have our own VIP section. Ill be there. I gotta hear the car with the test pipe and exhaust in. your turn to take me for a drive. I just also installed my carbonio  sounds insane! 




joshGOLF2.5 said:


> Sup dude?! I ordered the exhaust too, should be coming in this week..trying to get my car finished in time for eurofest :banghead:
> 
> The final outcome is going to be Usp testpipe mated with awe exhaust.....plus my P-flo which already has made the car sound 10x better:thumbup:


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

vwbiohazard said:


> Sick man. come check out our crew Authentic Dubbs, we'll have our own VIP section. Ill be there. I gotta hear the car with the test pipe and exhaust in. your turn to take me for a drive. I just also installed my carbonio  sounds insane!


 haha ill be at my booth as well for my blog "throwthevee" and hopefully my exhaust comes in..im still waiting FML


----------

